# Best way to remove unwanted labels!



## dantrubak (Nov 29, 2011)

So after some experimenting, here is what I have came up with. Just wanted to share!

1. Get a big tub (like you would use for a keg, with the rope handles)
2. Fill it up a little more than half way with hot water.
3. Add 5 scoops of OxyClean
4. Stir good
5. Submerge a bottle and fill with the water in the bucket-May have to wear a rubber glove-HOT!
6. Stand it up in the bucket(Filling the bottle with water will make sure it stays submerged underwater)
7. Repeat until the bucket is full of standing bottles. Depending on the size of the bottles, normally you can fit about 25-30.
8. Let sit for 3 days
9. Some of the labels will just fall off in the water
10. The ones that don't, I scrape them with an 1.5 inch metal putty knife to remove all of the paper-Don't worry about the glue!
11. Now for the secret! Use a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser, like for your walls of your house. 
12. Get it wet and use the white side to remove all of the other goo and sticky stuff off of the bottle, and... WAAALLAAHH! Perfectly clean bottle!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 29, 2011)

Dan, I would urge caution here. I just had a very bad experience where I left botttles in hot water and OxyClean for about 5 hours and when I went to check on them, they appeared "frosted" with some kind of residue. I had the bottles in a plastic sink so in essence, that is the same as your tub. I did not use as much OxyClean as you suggest. I had to pitch the bottles because, although I could clean the residue from the outside of the bottle, I was not sure what was happening inside.


----------



## Angelina (Nov 29, 2011)

I read that thread too and I would not risk submerging my bottles in the same cleaning fluid that I remove labels with. 
However, I do use use a paint scraper to help assist with stubborn labels, and the magic erasers are great at removing the little leftover bits on the bottles!


----------

